# Turbo boost problem



## vaishakp (Sep 30, 2012)

Hello
I bought a new laptop Sony Vaio SVE15116en yesterday.
Today I wanted to check if the turbo boost was working ( the shopkeeper said this has turbo boost, so does the sony website SVE15116EN : E Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India). I tried installing the turbo boost monitor from intel (*downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=19105) but it failed to install giving this 
. I looked into the bios to see only  "Intel Virtualisation technology" under the advanced tab, which was disabled. 
My power management mode is set to max performance and the max cpu utilisation in advanced power management is 100%.
Intel's cpu id generated these 

Please help.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 1, 2012)

ok do one thing install CPU z in your system open it and then run some single threaded or dual threaded benchmark.i guess winrar has it go to winrar and then in tools select benchmark(last option) and deselect that "multithreaded" option now that running in the background just check clock speed of the processor in cpu-z and report back the result.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 1, 2012)

Do Sony laptops come with a cooling software or something? Because HP does... When I put mu laptop to coolsense mode, Turbo boost des not work


----------



## vaishakp (Oct 1, 2012)

1. I did that, but used some "Argus Monitor". Used SiSoft Sandra and WinRar. Max cpu freq is 2497mhz.Thats it.Here are the results 

(I had downloaded Argus monitor before I read your post. If you want me to do it with cpuz, I will. Installing and running these softwares will not void the warranty right?)

2. My sister also bought a new laptop (samsung) with the same processor but the intel turbo boost monitor came pre installed and its working fine. Windows rated the processor 7.0. Mine is 6.9,I think, again proving that turbo boost is not working in mine.

3.In Argus monitor, my processor clock keeps fluctuating rapidly between around 1.8- 2.5. Is this fine? does it have to do with any power saving setting or something?( but its already at the high performance scheme)

4. On the website, it says that this has got intel H67 chipset. But I see this name nowhere in the device manager.I see only Intel 7series/ C216 .
No problems apart from the turbo boost thing...

*@marvelousprashant: no cooling software provided...
*
Thanks for the support!  m worried!!   its just 24hrs old!!


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 2, 2012)

^^
try disabling the power management if you have that option.Buddy i told you to decheck that multithreading in winrar.if you keep that multithreading 'on' then it won't reach 3.1GHz as its both cores are in use.it will only go for turbo boost when there is only one core in use.so please decheck that multithreading in winrar and then check your clock speed of your processor.
yeah... forget one thing check your temp under full load while playing games and report the results.along with that i have mentioned above just check this.first priority is for that.
this thread made me remember this
Intel turbo boost not working - CPUs - CPU-Components


----------



## vaishakp (Oct 2, 2012)

winrar without multithreading 




with multi threading 

will check temp under full load and report

If I am to contact sony, can I send them along the screen shots of these stress tests and argus monitor( from their support and warranty point of view)??


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 2, 2012)

^^
those temps are very good buddy.so you better contact their service center.i see you are from Karnataka,where in Karnataka?because if you have any service center you better take it to them rather than contacting customer care because customer care people will usually give you lame reasons and will try to slip off.


----------



## vaishakp (Oct 3, 2012)

You are very much right. When I called them up and explained them the whole problem, he just said " the turbo boost is automatic and you dont have to worry about it. and intel turbo boost monitor is a third party app and we dont provide support for it"  !!

So I decided to take it straight to their care centre. They sent me to another main branch because they did'nt know what was wrong ( actually he didnt even check anything. He said that they dont have technicians for this problem ). Finally, after an hour n a half of examination at their main branch, they figured out the problem. It had to do with the bios settings. They loaded defaults and the turbo boost is working now ( He told me that turbo boost settings n other advanced settings are hiddenin the bios. But loading defaults change them back)

Thankyou VERY much for helping me throughout.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 3, 2012)

^^
glad that its working.I discussed about everything and forgot that small thing of resetting the BIOS.


----------

